# Can Congress deliver?



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Or will they leave The People hanging?

Federal unemployment has now expired, with no deal in sight. And the Senate is leaving on Summer vacation August 8th.

McTurtle will bring forward a bill next week and both Democrats and Republicans will have to make an on-the-record vote.

What happens next? (you can change your vote anytime before Aug 8)


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

No deal before the 8th.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Congress will deliver for the corporations and the CEOs. Then it will trickle down onto us little people.

https://www.propublica.org/article/...leared-for-millions-in-small-business-bailout


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

This survey is a FARCE


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Joe Knob said:


> This survey is a FARCE


Not as bad a FARCE as what's going on in congress and in the white house. :whistling:

*farce*
/färs/
noun
_a comic dramatic work using buffoonery and horseplay and typically including crude characterization and ludicrously improbable situations._


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Joe Knob said:


> This survey is a FARCE


Sorry you lost your cheese, Homie.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Congress will deliver for the corporations and the CEOs. Then it will trickle down onto us little people.
> 
> https://www.propublica.org/article/...leared-for-millions-in-small-business-bailout


Trickle down didnt work before
and it wont work now. 
The tax cut for corps was 
the beginning of it. 
Of course the stock market 
went up the dont have to pay
taxes and arent likely to 
give cash to the people. 
This freakin trade war is 
driving the prices of stuff up
and the government is 
getting the money.
Trickle down is like piling food 
onto the dinner table but people
are the dog begging for scraps
All that stuff was happening
before the covid virus came 
but it just made everything worse
My son was saying he thought biden was too old and had lost his mind
He didnt like the two party system 
and was probably gonna vote for someone else anyway
Even if bidens lost his mind he would
at least put in place people that were competent and listen to scientists 
Where have all the trumpeters gone?
Oh yea the listened to him about the virus and are sick or laying low somewhere with bellys full of bleach
or blacklights stuck up they're asses


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Joe Knob said:


> This survey is a FARCE


Say what you want about the topic but NEVER, I mean








Talk smack about a survey.

What are we in reddit where gathering stats is considered trolling and without proper warning you're kicked out with a mean message from their mod about posting too many polls and not reading the rules &#128530;. Bastards.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Then it will trickle down onto us little people.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Congress will deliver for the corporations and the CEOs. Then it will trickle down onto us little people.
> 
> https://www.propublica.org/article/...leared-for-millions-in-small-business-bailout


Is that kind of like when you zip up your pants too quickly and piss trickles down your leg?


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

CA government might step in and take care of us if FEDS don’t. Honestly don’t care how long it takes, ive got $15k saved up from first 3 months. Will be nice to save up another $22k if we get the $600 every week until Jan 1 like the dems want.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

The ancient manuscripts from many ages ago speak of a $600 which will be given to the people before the 8th.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> *Can Congress deliver?*


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Congress is shit so I don’t exactly like the idea of anything trickling down.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wow, if we get both polls correct and voted in the beginning there should a load of bonus points awarded.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SteveAvery said:


> CA government might step in and take care of us if FEDS don't. Honestly don't care how long it takes, ive got $15k saved up from first 3 months. Will be nice to save up another $22k if we get the $600 every week until Jan 1 like the dems want.


Without a doubt that is not the former Pitcher .


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

SteveAvery said:


> CA government might step in and take care of us if FEDS don't. Honestly don't care how long it takes, ive got $15k saved up from first 3 months. Will be nice to save up another $22k if we get the $600 every week until Jan 1 like the dems want.


Lucky you. WA just told us to piss up a river.



Mash Ghasem said:


> View attachment 494166


rofl

Uh boy, you don't want that guy to be your delivery driver. He'll just sit in the car for hours before giving up. If he delivers what you ordered, it's far too generous.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wow, if we get both polls correct and voted in the beginning there should a load of bonus points awarded.


Throwing down on "Big Cheese", huh?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yah, I forgot you are quite stingy to those who WIN the poll.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> yah, I forgot you are quite stingy to those who WIN the poll.


&#127775;&#127775;&#127775;&#127775;&#127775;


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Joe Knob said:


> This survey is a FARCE


FARCE:

Federally 
Acknowledged
Receipt of
Cheese
Extension


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> FARCE:
> 
> Federally
> Acknowledged
> ...


Fine print: Lactaid not included


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Still waiting for my freaking pizza, Mitch. Looks like there'll be no tip for you. Don't I get the pizza free at this point?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Or will they leave The People hanging?
> 
> Federal unemployment has now expired, with no deal in sight. And the Senate is leaving on Summer vacation August 8th.
> 
> ...


Cancel recess... Like they did because this disease was still roaring and summer recess was less important than taking care of their constituents....

Wait, what. 
Are you even awake in the USofA. 
Our legislative branch hasn't (either side) served the fundamental good of our society OR upheld their oaths since We The People gave up on getting corporate money out of elections.

They are only weighing which side of getting reelected taking care of America lands them.

If refusing to support the safer distanced and if you cant distance wear a mask will get them reelected then that is where they are on that. 
If refusing to help out their bubba(I may be unemployed through no fault of my own and there are no jobs to earn money but by God don't you give them POCs any free chedder) gets them reelected because they are "fiscally conservative" then you betcha there are gonna be a lot of poor white trash homeless. But by God they will have voted for the "conservative" candidate that failed to conserve anything.



Mash Ghasem said:


> View attachment 494166


Photo is fake. 
Pretty sure his turtle arms can't lift anything heavier that a Graft filled briefcase.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

K-pax said:


> Still waiting for my freaking pizza, Mitch. Looks like there'll be no tip for you. Don't I get the pizza free at this point?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


>


LOL. My forklift certification is expired, but if I lost my current job that's probably the first thing I'd head back to.

But not at Amazon. @@@@ Amazon.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Some republicans pressuring McTurtle to postpone recess.

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/04/coronavirus-relief-senate-recess-391463


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

"_Endangered Republican'ts_" -- I'm so sad for them... I'm crying my eyes out &#128546;&#128557;&#128546;&#128557;&#128546;&#128557;


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

I am actually surprised people aren't rioting where it counts. At congress' doors that is. A Wendy's or a place that can actually bring about some change?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LOL. My forklift certification is expired, but if I lost my current job that's probably the first thing I'd head back to.
> 
> But not at Amazon. @@@@ Amazon.


Yeah Amazon has terrible turnover. There's much better warehouse positions available in the Chicago area anyway. Driving a forklift is like riding a bike. I'm sure I could pick it back up if need be. A few years back, I drove so many types of machines.

Saia pays well but they're usually on-call. I applied there a few years ago and they called me in to interview a couple days later but I turned them down because they needed me available 24/7 and I was in school.

There's a decent amount of logistics and warehouse openings right now.












Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Some republicans pressuring McTurtle to postpone recess.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/04/coronavirus-relief-senate-recess-391463


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

$300 retro pay is my guess


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

It's coming back folks! Worst case scenario, one week behind sense they might not be able to process in time for this coming Monday. This is the president's chance for re-election. It's almost guaranteed something will pass by thursday or friday.
https://www.businessinsider.com/mit...ension-stimulus-package-trump-congress-2020-8


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> It's coming back folks! Worst case scenario, one week behind sense they might not be able to process in time for this coming Monday. This is the president's chance for re-election. It's almost guaranteed something will pass by thursday or friday.
> https://www.businessinsider.com/mit...ension-stimulus-package-trump-congress-2020-8


Why does it have to be done by Thursday or Friday? McTurtle has the power to cancel recess, come up with a bill, and just recall Senators for a day to make a vote weeks from now.

In fact, it's to his advantage to stall since those that are still employable at this point might find work.

I haven't changed my vote. But if I did it would be "C."


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Why does it have to be done by Thursday or Friday? McTurtle has the power to cancel recess, come up with a bill, and just recall Senators for a day to make a vote weeks from now.
> 
> In fact, it's to his advantage to stall since those that are still employable at this point might find work.
> 
> I haven't changed my vote. But if I did it would be "C."


Trump already hinted he would take executive action if a deal isn't reached. It's his best chance at reelection he's not going to lose that opportunity. They can continue to pursue a deal in the background for weeks, yes. Doubt they're willing to sacrifice their vacation. It's of everyone's best interest that something gets passed this week.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Trump already hinted he would take executive action if a deal isn't reached. It's his best chance at reelection he's not going to lose that opportunity.


BUT the deadline was LAST WEEK and there was no deal. Again Donald screws up and then heads to the golf course.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> BUT the deadline was LAST WEEK and there was no deal. Again Donald screws up and then heads to the golf course.


I think everyone received $600 on Monday Aug. 3rd so technically no payment has been delayed. Worst case scenario a small delay is to be expected. If he does sign a executive order by Friday or Saturday odds are we'll receive double pay the following week.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> I think everyone received $600 on Monday Aug. 3rd so technically no payment has been delayed. Worst case scenario a small delay is to be expected. If he does sign a executive order by Friday or Saturday odds are we'll receive double pay the following week.


Incorrect. The legislation said that the week had to be entirely in July. The last week with the $600 ended on the 25th, paid out the next week. There is one payment without the $600 so far.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I hope for all who need the additional $600/wk that it comes through fast. It can be a lifeline to so many.

I voted that it will probably be a lower amount, though.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I hope for all who need the additional $600/wk that it comes through fast. It can be a lifeline to so many.
> 
> I voted that it will probably be a lower amount, though.


Well, according to the president, $600 was too little. If it comes down to him signing an executive order it may be more $$$.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Speaking of dear old Mitch...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

McTurtle cancels August recess.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...cconnell-scraps-recess-over-stalled-aid-talks


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Well thanks for not taking a another vacation during a crisis Mitch! These A holes work 136 days a year for $174,000 starting salary. They also receive a lifetime pension after 5 years! I can BS people and then retire on a beach after five years of part time work?! Where do I sign up? I have a lot of experience playing golf and ignoring people.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

KDH said:


> Well thanks! Where do I sign up? I have a lot of experience playing golf and ignoring people.


Do you also have experience selling Steaks?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KDH said:


> Well thanks for not taking a another vacation during a crisis Mitch! These A holes work 136 days a year for $174,000 starting salary. They also receive a lifetime pension after 5 years! I can BS people and then retire on a beach after five years of part time work?! Where do I sign up? I have a lot of experience playing golf and ignoring people.


.its the BRIBES not the Salary !

Selling Americas Jobs to Communist China is very PROFITABLE !


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Poll closes tomorrow. Last chance to change your vote.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Stay tuned for $600 extension by exec order. Republicans won’t budge and now it appears they want to do a crash test using people as dummies.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> Stay tuned for $600 extension by exec order. Republicans won't budge and now it appears they want to do a crash test using people as dummies.


Bingo.
Democrats just screwed the pooch.
*Mnuchin: Going to Recommend Trump 'Move Forward with Some Executive Orders'*
.
https://www.breitbart.com/clips/202...rump-move-forward-with-some-executive-orders/


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Bingo.
> Democrats just screwed the pooch.
> *Mnuchin: Going to Recommend Trump 'Move Forward with Some Executive Orders'*
> .
> https://www.breitbart.com/clips/202...rump-move-forward-with-some-executive-orders/


He said he will sign them by the end of the week which could be this Saturday or next one? No amount was mentioned but seems like the $600 will continue. If that's the case he already won the 2020 elections lol. He said he got the money that he doesn't need congress to fund it but didn't say an amount when asked. Could be more, less, same?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

And the winners are....



















Congratulations to...

@Yomann

@ubercrashdummy

@ColdRider

@durwardfarquhar

@billm

@JLaw1719

@Roadmasta

@25rides7daysaweek

@Ubering4Beer

@UberchickATL

@Jihad Me At Hello

@KDH


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

calling a flag on the play. A 2nd group got the answer correct: You get nothing.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Option #4 is still possible.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> calling a flag on the play. A 2nd group got the answer correct: You get nothing.


That would have been the winner if August recess hadn't been cancelled.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> That would have been the winner if August recess hadn't been cancelled.


Protest. That is referred to as : Moving the goal posts. Hum.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The Judges are Russian


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> And the winners are....
> 
> View attachment 496061
> 
> ...


And mkang14 ‼‼


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Protest. That is referred to as : Moving the goal posts. Hum.


Think of it as "Hard mode".


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> It's coming back folks! Worst case scenario, one week behind sense they might not be able to process in time for this coming Monday. This is the president's chance for re-election. It's almost guaranteed something will pass by thursday or friday.
> https://www.businessinsider.com/mit...ension-stimulus-package-trump-congress-2020-8


How do those words taste today...still nothing passed.

Oh, and a President that simply can not understand that Power of the Purse is with Congress and Nothing his tiny little fingers signs can change that.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Purse is with Congress and Nothing his tiny little fingers signs can change that.


Maybe a letter of Resignation?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> Stay tuned for $600 extension by exec order. Republicans won't budge and now it appears they want to do a crash test using people as dummies.


Another tasty bit to chew on when it didn't happen.
400.00 
AND
Violates the fact that the President (no President) doesn't have power of the purse and can't Force payments no matter what he signs.

I am pro Stimulus folks.
I want Congress to do their jobs.
But, no immunity from Liability (taking away your right to safety in public spaces, businesses don't have to worry about having to maintain a safe business if Mitch the Ditch gets his way) removing your freedom to sue if a business allows you to get sick because they don't do what needs to be done.

But, executive order can never create funding. He can stop funds from being spent for short terms until his executive orders get overturned by Supreme Court decisions about Constitutionality but he can not create funding. Ever.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> How do those words taste today...still nothing passed.
> 
> Oh, and a President that simply can not understand that Power of the Purse is with Congress and Nothing his tiny little fingers signs can change that.


Huh, are you mentally stable? The president already signed the extension/renewal. States got plenty of $$$ to cover 25% of that. And from what I hear there will be a dollar for dollar match which could set it to upwards of $800 /w.

Reminder: every ride makes your Covid clock 1 minute closer to midnight &#128347;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Maybe a letter of Resignation?


Wouldn't change a damned thing.
Hell, if you think Pence would be able to do anything about all this you are forgetting his stance on Science and that he absolutely is religiously convicted to allow people to die. Hell, he probably sees Donny as his End Times Apostle.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Maybe a letter of Resignation?


August 9th would be a great date for that :thumbup:
(symbolically speaking, regardless of whether that would help or not)


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> Huh, are you mentally stable? The president already signed the extension/renewal. States got plenty of $$$ to cover 25% of that. And from what I hear there will be a dollar for dollar match which could set it to upwards of $800 /w.
> 
> Reminder: every ride makes your Covid clock 1 minute closer to midnight &#128347;


I am stable and intelligent enough to know that "executive order" =/= "will be passed by Thursday or Friday".

If you are LowQ enough to not get they are not the same I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I am stable and intelligent enough to know that "executive order" =/= "will be passed by Thursday or Friday".
> 
> If you are LowQ enough to not get they are not the same I feel sorry for you.


You rolling with crazy Nancy? Wtf you talking about!? Today the president even said some states might not have to pay the 25% at all.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Throwing down on "Big Cheese", huh?
> 
> View attachment 494295


Thank goodness for YouTube tv.

growing up there were all sorts of old movies pple talked about that I've never watched. Didn't have the chance to. Movies like Star Wars. Godfather. Fast and the furious...

Catching up now on all sorts of cinema thanks to the record button.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> You rolling with crazy Nancy? Wtf you talking about!? Today the president even said some states might not have to pay the 25% at all.


Since I didn't reference anything to do with 25% it would appear that you lack both sanity AND reading comprehension.

Let me make this as simple as I can for your low wattage brain... Umkay.

An executive order is Not The Same Thing as Passed Legislation By Congress.

That Congress passed exactly Zero legislation at all by the OP's "by Thursday or Friday" deadline means It Did Not Happen.

Got it? 
No? 
Don't care.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Thank goodness for YouTube tv.
> 
> growing up there were all sorts of old movies pple talked about that I've never watched. Didn't have the chance to. Movies like Star Wars. Godfather. Fast and the furious...


Bite your tongue!

Star Wars, Godfather, nor even Fast and the Furious are old... Casablanca is an old movie!
And if you want to go beyond that, watch Metropolis, now that one is an ancient movie!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Bite your tongue!
> 
> Star Wars, Godfather, nor even Fast and the Furious are old... Casablanca is an old movie!
> And if you want to go beyond that, watch Metropolis, now that one is an ancient movie!


&#128543;
&#128577;
&#128566;
&#129296;


----------

